# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card)  لائحة الهواتف والأجهزة المتوافقة مع خدمة الجيل الرابع 4G

## mohamed73

*لائحة الهواتف والأجهزة المتوافقة مع خدمة الجيل الرابع 4G*         *Alcatel* Alcatel One Touch L100 Alcatel One Touch Link W600 Alcatel One Touch Link W800 Alcatel One Touch Link Y580 Alcatel One Touch Link Y800 Alcatel One Touch Link Y850 Alcatel One Touch Snap LTE Alcatel One Touch 5020T *Apple* Apple iPad 3 Wi-Fi + Cellular Apple iPad 4 Wi-Fi + Cellular Apple iPad Air Apple iPad Air 2 Apple iPad mini Wi-Fi + Cellular Apple iPad mini with Retina display Wi-Fi + Cellular Apple iPad mini 3 Wi-Fi + Cellular Apple iPhone 5 Apple iPhone 5c Apple iPhone 5s Apple iPhone 6 Apple iPhone 6 Plus Apple iPad mini 2 Wi-Fi + Cellular *Asus* Asus PadFone 2 Asus PadFone Infinity Asus Transformer Pad TF300TL Asus Transformer Pad TF700KL Asus VivoTab RT Asus Zenfone Asus Zenfone 2 *AVM* FRITZ!Box 6810 LTE FRITZ!Box 6840 LTE FRITZ!Box 6842 LTE *BlackBerry* BlackBerry 4G LTE PlayBook BlackBerry Passport BlackBerry Q5 BlackBerry Q10 BlackBerry Z10 BlackBerry Z30 *HTC* Google Nexus 9 HTC 8XT HTC Butterfly HTC Butterfly S HTC Deluxe HTC Desire 601 HTC Desire 610 HTC Desire 616 HTC Desire 816 HTC Desire 820 HTC DROID DNA HTC DROID Incredible 4G LTE HTC Evo 4G LTE HTC First HTC Jetstream HTC One (M7) HTC One (M8) HTC One max HTC One mini HTC One SV HTC One SV CDMA HTC One VX HTC One X AT&T HTC One X+ HTC One XL HTC Rezound HTC Velocity 4G HTC Vivid HTC Windows Phone 8X HTC Windows Phone 8X CDMA HTC Thunderbolt 4G *Huawei* Huawei Ascend Mate 7 Cat6 Huawei Ascend G526 Huawei Ascend G716 Huawei Ascend G740 Huawei Ascend Mate2 4G Huawei Ascend P1 LTE Huawei Ascend P2 Huawei Ascend P7 Huawei Ascend P7 mini Huawei B390 Huawei B593 Huawei B880 Huawei B890 Huawei E392 Huawei E397 Huawei E398 Huawei E589 Huawei E3272 Huawei E3276 Huawei E5170 Huawei E5186 Huawei E5372 Huawei E5775 Huawei E5776 Huawei E5786 Huawei E8278 Huawei M920 Huawei MediaPad 10FHD Huawei MediaPad M1 8.0 Huawei MediaPad X1 7.0 Huawei Premia 4G Huawei W5105 *Jolla Oy* Jolla Mobile Phone Jolla Tablet *LG* LG Connect 4G LG Escape LG G Flex LG G2 LG G3 LG G4 LG Intuition LG Leon LG Lucid LG Lucid 2 LG Motion 4G LG Nexus 4 E960 (Unofficially) LG Nexus 5 LG Optimus F3 LG Optimus F6 LG Optimus G E970 LG Optimus G E973 LG Optimus G E975 LG Optimus G LS970 LG Optimus G PRO E986 LG Optimus LTE LU6200 LG Optimus LTE2 LG Optimus L7 4G LG Optimus Vu F100S LG Optimus Vu II F200 LG Spectrum II 4G VS930 LG Spirit 4G LG G3 *Microsoft* Microsoft Surface 2 *Motorola* Motorola Acompli 69 Motorola ATRIX 4G – MB860 Motorola ATRIX HD MB886 Motorola DROID 4 Motorola DROID RAZR HD Motorola DROID RAZR M Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX HD Motorola DROID RAZR XT912 Motorola Electrify M XT905 Motorola Photon Q 4G LTE Motorola RAZR HD XT925 Motorola Moto X Motorola Moto X 2014 Motorola Droid Turbo Ather’s Motorola Moto G Nexus 6 Motorola Moto E SecondGeneration 4g LTE *Netgear* Netgear AirCard 341U Netgear AirCard 771S Netgear AirCard 778S Netgear AirCard 781S Netgear AirCard 782S Netgear AirCard 785S Netgear AirCard 790S Netgear MBR1210 Netgear MBR1515 Netgear MBR1516 Netgear MBR1517 Netgear MBR1518 Netgear MVBR1517 *Nokia* Nokia Lumia 625 Nokia Lumia 635  Nokia Lumia 735  Nokia Lumia 820 Nokia Lumia 822 Nokia Lumia 830 Nokia Lumia 900 AT&T Nokia Lumia 920 Nokia Lumia 925 Nokia Lumia 928 Nokia Lumia 930 Nokia Lumia 1020 Nokia Lumia 1320 Nokia Lumia 1520 Nokia Lumia 2520 *Nokia Siemens Networks* CPEi-lte 7212 CPEo-lte 7210 USB-lte 7210 USB-lte 7410 *Novatel Wireless* Novatel MiFi 2 Novatel MiFi 4510 Novatel MiFi 4620LE Novatel MiFi 5510 Novatel MiFi 5510L Novatel Ovation MC679 Novatel Ovation USB551L Novatel Sprint MiFi 500 LTE *Pantech* Pantech Burst Pantech Discover Pantech Element Pantech Flex Pantech Marauder Pantech Perception Pantech UML290 Pantech UML295 Pantech Vega LTE EX IM-A820L Pantech Vega No 6 Pantech Vega R3 IM-A850L Pantech Vega Racer 2 IM-A830L Pantech Vega LTE IM-A800S *Samsung* samsung mega 5.8 samsung tab 3 Samsung Ativ Odyssey Samsung Ativ S Neo Samsung Ativ smart PC Samsung Galaxy A5 Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 GT-S7275 Samsung Galaxy Ace 4 LTE Samsung Galaxy Alpha Samsung Galaxy Axiom R830 Samsung Galaxy Camera GC100 Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate Samsung Galaxy Express I437 Samsung Galaxy Express I8730 Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 SM-G7105 Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 I9205 Samsung Galaxy Nexus i515 Samsung Galaxy Nexus LTE L700 Samsung Galaxy Note I717 Samsung Galaxy Note II GT-N7105 Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE GT-N5120 Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE GT-N8020 Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 LTE SM-P905 Samsung Galaxy Premier I9260 Samsung Galaxy Rugby Pro I547 Samsung Galaxy S II HD LTE Samsung Galaxy S II LTE I9210 Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket HD I757 Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket i727 Samsung Galaxy S III I535 Samsung Galaxy S III L710 Samsung Galaxy S III I747 Samsung Galaxy S III I9305 Samsung Galaxy S4 I9505 Samsung Galaxy S4 I9505G Samsung Galaxy S4 I9506 Samsung Galaxy S4 Active I9295 Samsung Galaxy S4 Active SGH-i537 Samsung Galaxy S4 CDMA I545 Samsung Galaxy S4 mini I9195 Samsung Galaxy S5 G900F Samsung Galaxy S5 G900FD Samsung Galaxy S6 Samsung Galaxy S Lightray 4G Samsung Galaxy Stellar Samsung Galaxy Stratosphere II I415 Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 I705 Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Plus 10.1 P8220 Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 LTE I815 Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 4G P7320T Samsung Galaxy Victory 4G LTE L300 Samsung Galaxy Win I-8550 Samsung GT-3710 Samsung GT-3730 Samsung GT-3740 Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 *Sony* Sony Xperia C3 Sony Xperia Z3 Sony Xperia E4g Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Sony Xperia Z3 Tablet Compact Sony Xperia M4 Aqua Sony Xperia GX SO-04D Sony Xperia ion LTE Sony Xperia M2 Dual Sony Xperia SP Sony Xperia SX SO-05D Sony Xperia T LTE Sony Xperia T2 Ultra Sony Xperia Tablet Z LTE Sony Xperia V Sony Xperia Z LTE Sony Xperia Z Ultra Sony Xperia Z2 Sony Xpreia Z2 Tablet Sony Xperia ZL Sony Xperia ZL2 Sony Xperia ZR Sony Xperia Z1 Sony Xperia Z1S Sony Xperia Z1 Compact Sony Xperia T3 *Vodafone* Vodafone Smart 4G *ZTE* ZTE Anthem 4G ZTE Avid 4G ZTE Eufi890 ZTE Flash ZTE Grand Memo ZTE Grand S ZTE Grand S Flex ZTE Grand X LTE ZTE MF25 ZTE MF28 ZTE MF29 ZTE MF80 ZTE MF820 ZTE MF821 ZTE MF90 ZTE MF91 ZTE MF93D ZTE V9800 ZTE Vital N9810 ZTE AT&T Z998 *Oppo Electronics* Oppo R7 Oppo R5 Oppo Find 7 Oppo N3 Oppo Find 7a

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*فى ميزان حسناك يتابوعلى عظم الله اجرك اخى الكريم*

----------

